# Are chili peppers ok?



## Apebull (Mar 6, 2013)

That's pretty much the question. I know bell peppers are fine, but what about Chili peppers? My parrot loves dried red peppers and Twigs loves to chomp up any that fall along with peanut shells and well anything the bird drops. We are constantly tell him to stop "vacuuming" under his cage.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm not sure because they are spicy? I didn't know bell peppers were an option, I get those for myself all the time!


----------



## JBun (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok, so I googled it, and the results where 'use chili peppers to keep rabbits from eating your plants or to keep rabbits out of your garden'. So if he's eating them, I'd say you have one strange rabbit, lol. They weren't on any of the veggie lists, but I think that's cause they don't imagine any rabbit wanting to eat them. Your rabbit may be unique in this quest for chili peppers  Hey, at least you have a roaming floor sweeper to keep things cleaned up.


----------



## Apebull (Mar 6, 2013)

LOL thanks Jenny. But is it safe? and yes he is one strange lil guy.


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Mar 6, 2013)

I wouldn't risk it. I can't find any information on whether or not it's safe (only that it can be used as a repellent). Generally I think it's better to play it safe than be sorry when it comes to a bunnies diet.


----------



## Apebull (Mar 6, 2013)

That's what I was thinking I was just wondering if anyone had heard if it's safe or not.


----------



## JBun (Mar 6, 2013)

I couldn't find it on any of the safe veggie lists, but I also didn't find it on the toxic plants or veggie lists either. My guess would be that since it is in the pepper family, it is highly likely that it is safe, but that's not a guarantee. You may be the first person that has ever had a rabbit that has actually liked them and _wanted _to eat them, and therefore there would be no research to show whether or not they would be safe.


----------



## Apebull (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks Jenny I'm dieing laughing that. I can't believe that I have the first rabbit in history that likes hot peppers. And yes they are hot! If you accidentally touch your mouth after feeding the bird them it burns. But then again I'm a white girl that thinks everything is hot LOL.

Here's a picture of which ones they are. And yes I get them by the pound.


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 6, 2013)

Q loves spicy stuff. She likes to vacuum the bird's stuff as well, and she's nommed a few. She once even cleaned up some jalapeno seeds that my lady had left on a cutting board. The cat hated them, but the bunny just *fwoosh* ate them up.

She's also had about 6 types of hot sauce used to try to keep her from chewing her cage when she had one and licked all the types of hot sauce off the bars (that's my bunny!!!). Maybe she's just a weird Texan rabbit, but she likes them too.

This little vacuum eats them sometimes without any issues, so....I'm glad she's not the only weirdo who likes them!


----------



## JBun (Mar 6, 2013)

Shoot!!! Twigs is knocked off the pedestal as the world's first 'Hot Pepper Eating Bun' by the Tipster hwell:


----------



## dayna (Mar 7, 2013)

I let my buck run around in my macaw aviary (under supervision of course) and he enjoys eating the peppers that fall onto the floor and sunflower seeds too!


----------



## Apebull (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm glad he's not he only one. We should start a hot pepper support group, or maybe I'm a bird trapped in a rabbits body group lol.


----------

